# Extreme giant tegu hatchlings (Hatching)



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats right, the long wait is over, there are two so far!!!


----------



## Magik (Jun 26, 2008)

Ship me one!!!Pleeeeeeease??


----------



## leoares27 (Jun 26, 2008)

O...M...G!!! so friggin cute!


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow!! Those look so cool!! I can't wait for your reds to hatch!!


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 26, 2008)

man i cant wait, I got the enclosure set up and ready to rock!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2008)

The numbers are growing, up to about 12...


----------



## ThePHX (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, the 2nd batch right??? I need to send you the 2nd half of the payment....asap!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> wow, the 2nd batch right??? I need to send you the 2nd half of the payment....asap!!!



No need to do that, I can just keep them all, MUUUUHHHAAAAAAA..... :twisted: 

Just kidding bro, that will work.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like Christmas in June!!


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are awesome!!! keep the pics coming! What is that substrate you use for incubating the eggs?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2008)

I usually use 50% perlite to 50% vermiculite, but it varies.

Thanks for the great comments guys!!

BTW, we are up to about 25 now, they have been hatching all day.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome, Ill take all 25.

:thyo


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> Awesome, Ill take all 25.
> 
> :thyo



No problem, where would you like for me to send the bill?


----------



## Nero (Jun 26, 2008)

wow thats a lot of mouths to feed!!!!! beautiful tegus btw


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 27, 2008)

Nero said:


> wow thats a lot of mouths to feed!!!!! beautiful tegus btw



Thanks!!


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 27, 2008)

The bill?? I thought this was a charity?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 27, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> The bill?? I thought this was a charity?


This web site is! :mrgreen: Bobby pays for it out of his own pocket.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> This web site is! :mrgreen: Bobby pays for it out of his own pocket.


Hey I'm a doantor. I just donated my deposit that I had on a hatchling since I won't be able to take on anymore.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> This web site is! :mrgreen: Bobby pays for it out of his own pocket.


I'm a donator. I just donated my deposit that I had on a hatchling since I won't be able to take on anymore.


----------



## Beazer (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooohp sorry Bobby, looks like they are all deformed. Gotta cull them.  

-Jon DeLong


----------



## angelrose (Jun 27, 2008)

that's amazing ! they are soooooooooo precious.


----------



## dave (Jun 27, 2008)

They look amazing!!! Great job bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

Here is a little more to make them mouths water.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm getting one of these!!! Can't remember the last time i was so excited about getting a herp :app


----------



## Jsharlan84 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnMatthew said:


> I'm getting one of these!!! Can't remember the last time i was so excited about getting a herp :app





Same here, I'm excited and I'm not even getting an extreme, but it means the normals should be hatching right around the corner right Bobby? So stoked!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

they always look good


----------



## dorton (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome bobby, congrats to you and everyone lucky enough to get one.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

any cool colors? like creme


----------

